# Poly Skin For Mold Board



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

i know Western and Meyer have the skins, but does anyone sell them for a Fisher ?


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry for the repeats :crying:


----------



## WBSII (Dec 23, 2003)

*poly skin*

mill supply sells generic poly skin...attaches with screws on the top, included adhesive caulk on sides, and gets clamped between cutting edge and moldboard on the bottom. (for full trip blades) I put mine on a trip edge diamond blade and on the bottom used small carriage bolts going through a piece of 1/8" x 3/4 "x 7'6" flat stock(which was provided by me) www.discountsnowplowparts.com is their web address


----------



## tfmike (Aug 21, 2011)

i order a 4x8x1/4 sheet of poly to reskin my plow .
it did not come yet it the mine time i made the frame stronrer 
will post more when it come in 
mike


----------

